# Xtreme Aquatic Foods



## zero_da_hero (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi There,

I hope everyone s safe and doing well, it has been some time since I posted here.
Was just curious if anyone has used Xtreme Aquatic Foods for their African cichlids. I am currently using northfin products. Wanted to hear from anyone who has made the switch or do both and have they noticed any difference in their tanks.

Cheers,
Anil


----------



## BrianM (Sep 22, 2020)

ive been looking for xtreme aquatic foods all over the internet for a store that sells it in the GTA, does anyone know where i can find this food? xtreme aquatic foods Krill food.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Closest I've found is in London: https://bobbygscichlidcraze.com/collections/xtreme-aquatic-foods

Time for a group order?


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

Saw some at Kangen Aquatics in Mississauga last week.


----------



## zero_da_hero (Mar 28, 2010)

*Xtreme*

Kangen aquatics carries it as well. They are close to 401 and Dixie. Forgot to mention this in my post a few months back.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 22, 2020)

Oh i see they carry some but they dont have the Marine Krill Flakes, they're red flakes, has anyone seen those?


----------



## BrianM (Sep 22, 2020)

Im going to order a few of these in the 3.5oz just like in the picture, is there anyone that wants any? ive done alot of reviews and watched videos on youtube and apparently its one of the best foods out there and the best flake food for fish, and fish go crazy for this plus it also gives them really good colour and all around healthy for them.

If anyone is interested they go for $25 + tax so im going to sell them for $30 because i have to pay for shipping and its pretty pricy and if your willing to pick it up im in Etobicoke.


----------

